# He's here! new buckling from Toth Boer Goats.



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He's here and we love him! :stars: This sweet boy came from Toth Boer Goats and we are so happy with him. My little dairy doe does not think much of him but she is the only one! His pasture mate is a little younger and a lot smaller than him so he can rule the roost at least for a while. He is still getting adjusted here but so far has had a very cooperative disposition and he comes running in from the pasture whenever we show up to get him. 

Thank you to Pam Toth for all your help. I am so excited to have this young fellow and see what he brings to our program. He will definitely be bringing us early growth! He is almost as big as our January born wethers!

Now, we are playing "name that buck". I am not good at this. I keep letting the kids have their way and we have had one Uncle Stinky and one Cousin Earl (NOT registered names! Whew!) The new little guy has some seriously great lineage and he needs an honest to goodness strong name. His sire is Master Yoda and his dam is Faith. (Check them out on Tothboergoats.com and you will see why I am so excited!) Hmmmm......any ideas? Anyone want to play "name that buck?" LOL

Anyway, I just wanted to share!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yoda>Force>Wisdom, Faith>Hope>Believe

Force of Faith
Hope's Force
Yoda's Hope
Wisdom's Faith

Sorry, helping a doe kid...Will be back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's so handsome! How about Obi Wan?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, very nice! Yoda and Faith are really good looking


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous Congrats!!! I keep saying one day we will buy a buck or doe kid from Pam and have them shipped here! I love her goats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations , what a handsome boy ! 

I really like "Force Of Faith"...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, that is going to be an awesome buck! Very nice! And he has great lineage too!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Vader


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He is some seriously handsome boy! Congrats!!!!!:stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm such a huge fan of Pam's herd - what a sweet buy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Nice buck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your nice compliments. :cow:

You are so very welcome, it sure was a chore getting him to you but we did it. LOL :leap:
He looks great. I do have to say, he is longer and wider than the pics are showing. He is a super nice buck and spoiled to that pasture, HeHe, I wish we had that 
here, but we are in drought conditions. 

I am so happy, you are pleased with him. 

I love all the name suggestions by the way. 
These really stand out to me:
"Force Of Faith" 
Obi Wan
Vader


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya sorry Pam, I am not as good a photographer as you! He is beautiful and so easy going. I can't wait to see how he grows out. I am very lucky to have that nice pasture and he will get to keep it for his own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, it takes me several pictures to get really good ones, that is why I have a digital camera, LOL.
I do find sometimes the camera makes them look less wide than they really are too, so I keep taking them until I get the one. 

Oh, I bet he loves that pasture, very nice.  He should grow out nicely.


----------

